# Habitation relay



## Bryanor (May 9, 2005)

Hi, can anybody help?

I am trying to locate the pesky relay that cuts off the power to the habitation area when the vehicle is running. To make this more fun I am trying to do this on two vehicles; mine, which is a 1999 Swift 520 Cappuccino, and my brother-in-law's 2003 Autosleeper Symbol. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks 

Bryan


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

*Help, but probably not the kind you want to hear*

Hi,

The best help I can give you, is to tell you to stop looking,

The reason they claim to do it is to stop any interference with the anti lock brake electronics and other sensative electronic safety equipment fitted to modern base vehicles.

I would love to tell you they are full of it, but I am not sure they are.

George


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Help, but probably not the kind you want to hear*



GeorgeTelford said:


> Hi,
> The reason they claim to do it is to stop any interference with the anti lock brake electronics and other sensative electronic safety equipment fitted to modern base vehicles.
> 
> George


And I thought it was to cut off the electrics to the pump and prevent passengers using the loo and washing their hands while the vehicle was being driven.


----------



## Bryanor (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the replies; I have found the relay in the cupboard of the Swift. No luck yet with the Symbol.

George, The Swift has no ABS, air-bags or anything fancy, do you still think I should leave well alone?

Bryan


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

*Hmmm*

Hi Bryanor

You pays your money and takes your choice, The only other possible prob could be engine management, it maybe that they are making the units as standard and you have been caught only by the standardisation.

I am no expert on the subject so I would not like to say go ahead and then you have some kind of engine failure, personally I would chance it, depends how cautious you are tho.

The brakes would have been my main concern.

George


----------

